
Spotify – Europe’s first real Aircraft Carrier - imartin2k
https://blog.creandum.com/spotify-european-tech-feb561a1f6ed
======
parvenu74
I think the analogy of "aircraft carrier" is flawed. "Indestructibly large?"
Studied anything about the Pacific theater of World War 2?

